# Dove suddenly takes a visit!



## CrestedGeckoLover (May 28, 2012)

Hi, just a while ago we found a 'wild' dove come and visit us. It stayed up on the fencing for a bit and flew off into the garage. Then 2 mins later my dad came in holding it. The bird flew around the conservatory for a bit and then we decided to put it into a cage for a few days just in case someone wanted to claim it. We phoned a local wildlife centre, and they said to keep it a few days.

We don't know what else to do with it. Please help!


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

If it's a garden dove from a dove cote it should find it's way home. If it's a caged or aviary then it won't. Does it have a ring and how does it behave in the cage (does it seem used to confinement?).
Get some pics if you can then we can confirm it's not a native species just a bit lost.


----------



## CrestedGeckoLover (May 28, 2012)

It doesn't have a ring and it acted restless before we put it to sleep by putting a towel over the cage.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

CrestedGeckoLover said:


> It doesn't have a ring and it acted restless before we put it to sleep by putting a towel over the cage.
> 
> image


Definitely a captive breed lol
I'd try pigeon and dove forums and advertise online. I can't identify the breed as a garden or aviary type I'm afraid. The bloke who runs viper n vine keeps various pigeon breeds it might be worth Facebooking him and asking advice.


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks like a garden fantail cross to me. Also looks like you have a new pet now that is doesn't have any rings :2thumb:


----------



## tinyfish (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, it's a fancy pigeon cross (often inaccurately referred to as 'garden dove' if they look white and pretty). It looks like a youngster to me and would probably not have come far. 

In all likelihood it got chased by a bird of prey and flew so far away from its home that it can't find its way back (fancy pigeons' homing instincts are often not great, especially if they are youngsters). 

I would get in touch with this lady: Home - PIGEON and DOVE RESCUE she is very helpful, has access to a great network and will help you find a home for it if you are unable to track down the owner. 

Good luck! :2thumb:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Definitely a hybrid, I have one that joined my flock a while back and shows no sign of leaving!

Personally if it's healthy and can fly I would release it, it'll either find it's way home or will find another flock of doves or pigeons to join, maybe see if you can find a flock nearby and release it near to them.


----------



## CrestedGeckoLover (May 28, 2012)

We released it but it came back! Now what?


----------



## reptile rick (Sep 5, 2010)

Thats a youngen this years, If youve fed it Its likely to stay even if u find the owner a good few miles away its likely to come back. New pet for you


----------



## CrestedGeckoLover (May 28, 2012)

Awesome. Can someone tell me if its a male or female? I might persuade my mum to keep it.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

CrestedGeckoLover said:


> We released it but it came back! Now what?


If you're fond of it why not get a dove cote and a couple more?


----------



## CrestedGeckoLover (May 28, 2012)

What is a dove cote? And will the bird be fine even when we have dogs, cats and chickens?


----------



## reptile rick (Sep 5, 2010)

LiamRatSnake said:


> If you're fond of it why not get a dove cote and a couple more?


Exellent Idea. If you do have a look at my website www.welshdovecotes.co.uk. Ive got one on ebay now for 2 pairs you can have for £30 delivered. 

dovecote for 2 pairs | eBay


----------



## CrestedGeckoLover (May 28, 2012)

So a dove cote is a house for pigeons and doves. But will the birds be safe from dogs, cats and chickens?


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

CrestedGeckoLover said:


> So a dove cote is a house for pigeons and doves. But will the birds be safe from dogs, cats and chickens?


They're normally placed high up and as long as they stay off the ground their biggest threat is BOPs.


----------



## CrestedGeckoLover (May 28, 2012)

Okay. I've set some corn down on a post and the bird seems to be eyeing it a lot. Its getting dark so it should fly through the garage or the conservatory to perch.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

If you do decide to keep it you'll need to get some more, as a single bird is quite likely to join the first flock that it sees fly over!

Confining it to the cote by stretching a large net over it, like a tent, will imprint it as home, then when you add a few more they will all get used to being together and when you remove the net after a few weeks they will stay.

Sexing them is tricky as males and females are not that different in appearance, the behaviour of adult male birds give them away as they strut around cooing as they try to impress the females, but it's a while before they start doing this. Other than that, females often have a slimmer look to them with thinner, more pointed faces, but it's not that obvious unless you have several of different sexes to compare.


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Here's a vid i took last week of what Graham was explaining.

20120628 122203 - YouTube

Thanks

Lloyd :2thumb:


----------

